# lamiglas excel



## ishootthings (Jan 29, 2011)

anybody use one of these rods? Ice always wanted a lamiglas and now I think I can afford one. If you do use one what reel you got with it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2011)

Never used one but I have many friends who use Lamiglass and love them - looks like a really nice series of rods- and a great price

Which model are you getting?


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 30, 2011)

i was thinkining 7 ft med heavy. i do mostly texas rigged plastics. i want to also get a revo sx with it. seems like that would be nice setup.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2011)

Perfect size and action rod for the plastics, and the reel is decent too! Go for it!


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 30, 2011)

ALRIGHT! youve convinced me im gunna do it...with my next paycheck. or maybe ill hit the casino today? they might like to pay for it :mrgreen:


----------



## ishootthings (Jan 30, 2011)

HA it worked! i won 200 bucks at the casino and will now proceed to get my new rod


----------



## fender66 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW...congrats. That would never work for me. Of course, I don't go to casinos either, so that's probably why. :LOL2:


----------



## brmurray (Jan 31, 2011)

fender66 said:


> WOW...congrats. That would never work for me. Of course, I don't go to casinos either, so that's probably why. :LOL2:




me too fender!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 31, 2011)

=D> Awesome. Thats a good combo for that style fishing.


----------

